# ...  Comey says he was driven from the Republican Party by Trumpian politics  ...



## charley (Apr 18, 2018)

One of the defenses of former FBI director James B. Comey in his ongoing battle with President Trump is that he  like most of the other leaders of the investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 election  is a Republican. If special counsel Robert S. Mueller III's team is hopelessly tainted by having donors to Democratic candidates in the mix, as Trump would argue, what does it say that their boss (Mueller) and his boss (Deputy Attorney General Rod J. Rosenstein) and his boss (Attorney General Jeff Sessions) are ​all Republicans If partisanship is more important than professionalism, how can we criticize Comey, given that he too is a Republican?​
So it is republicans Comey, Rosenstien, Muellar and AJ Sessions.... put in office by republicans ... and they are what trumpski says are 'not the type of republican he needs'....  let's blame the Dems...   so typical mindless trumpski politics crawl sideways...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2018)

Comey is a lying sack of shit and that is an irrefutable fact.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Apr 19, 2018)

Libtards gonna libtard...


----------



## charley (Apr 19, 2018)

Anabolik2k said:


> Libtards gonna libtard...



...  I just noticed you ... hiding out underneath prince's skirt... that's a good look for you   ...     ...


----------



## charley (Apr 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> Comey is a lying sack of shit and that is an irrefutable fact.




........sure boss, whatever you say .....     ..


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2018)

charley said:


> ........sure boss, whatever you say .....     ..



Comey lied under oath and that is now a provable fact and now its being looked into.... of course you don't like facts or proof of anything.


----------



## charley (Apr 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> Comey lied under oath and that is now a provable fact and now its being looked into.... of course you don't like facts or proof of anything.




..... we'll talk about facts after trumpski shows his FEDERAL INCOME TAXES......we can talk about trumpers disrespect for the FBI later...   ...


----------



## solidassears (Apr 19, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... we'll talk about facts after trumpski shows his FEDERAL INCOME TAXES......we can talk about trumpers disrespect for the FBI later...   ...



Im sure Trump will as soon as Obama shows his school transcripts.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... we'll talk about facts after trumpski shows his FEDERAL INCOME TAXES......we can talk about trumpers disrespect for the FBI later...   ...



is there some law I don't know about that says he has to release his personal income taxes while he was a private citizen? 
btw, he has ownership in over 500 companies and countless properties, do you really think you could comprehend his taxes? LOL


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 20, 2018)

Comey will look good in orange!


----------



## charley (Apr 20, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Comey will look good in orange!



..... are you going to get pissed off at me when I keep reminding you how stupid and lost you are ???   cause you certainly look silly now !!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2018)

I am trying to think why Putin would want Trump in office? 

Can you list some reasons.... maybe Putin likes all of the sanctions Trump is putting on Russia?


----------



## charley (Apr 20, 2018)

Prince said:


> I am trying to think why Putin would want Trump in office?
> 
> Can you list some reasons.... maybe Putin likes all of the sanctions Trump is putting on Russia?




.....  coming soon..


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 20, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... are you going to get pissed off at me when I keep reminding you how stupid and lost you are ???   cause you certainly look silly now !!



Why would I get pissed off at you? You think your insults bother me? Lol...
Oh BTW... Comey said he hasnt thought of himself as a Republican since 2012... so you fell for another one of his lies...


----------



## BadGas (Apr 21, 2018)

Wasn't it 4 times he lied??? 



Prince said:


> Comey lied under oath and that is now a provable fact and now its being looked into.... of course you don't like facts or proof of anything.


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 21, 2018)

Who's counting? Lol


----------



## charley (Apr 21, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Wasn't it 4 times he lied???



..you must be talking about 'trumpy the pathological liar'  ...  

*In 406 days, President
Trump has made            2,436 
false or misleading claims*

                    The Fact Checker's ongoing database of the false or misleading claims made by President Trump since assuming office.​With just 10 days before he finishes his first year as president, Trump has made 2,001 false or misleading claims in 355 days, according to our database that analyzes, categorizes and tracks every suspect statement uttered by the president. That's an average of more than 5.6 claims a day.​


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 21, 2018)

Dont worry Charley, you still hold the record!


----------

